# What works for me/Stereo



## tiga87 (Jan 24, 2006)

To each his own when it comes to what sounds good is my saying. Although my GTO stereo will never sound great this is what I have done in the week I have had my car. DDL off, Loc on, treble on 5, bass on 3, and amp in truck just a notch from the most negative end. With the amp turned down I eliminate the rumble, which is really not true bass. This to me is the best I can get. Funny thing. I have had everything from BMW M3's to Mazda RX8's, in the past several years and here is what I have found. When you are buying a car and you find that a car has a Blaupunkt, Harman Kardon, or Bose to name a few, run the other way. There is a good chance that it will sound like crap. I have experienced this with BMW (Harmon Kardon), RX8 (Bose) and GTO (Blaupunkt). I just rented a Grand Prix for a vacation trip and stereo sounded great. It was factory and none of the brands mentioned. That is my two cents. My Sirius satellite makes it sound a bit better on a side note.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

tiga87 said:


> To each his own when it comes to what sounds good is my saying. Although my GTO stereo will never sound great this is what I have done in the week I have had my car. DDL off, Loc on, treble on 5, bass on 3, and amp in truck just a notch from the most negative end. With the amp turned down I eliminate the rumble, which is really not true bass. This to me is the best I can get. Funny thing. I have had everything from BMW M3's to Mazda RX8's, in the past several years and here is what I have found. When you are buying a car and you find that a car has a Blaupunkt, Harman Kardon, or Bose to name a few, run the other way. There is a good chance that it will sound like crap. I have experienced this with BMW (Harmon Kardon), RX8 (Bose) and GTO (Blaupunkt). I just rented a Grand Prix for a vacation trip and stereo sounded great. It was factory and none of the brands mentioned. That is my two cents. My Sirius satellite makes it sound a bit better on a side note.


The Bose in the GMC's is excellent. 

But I am inclined to agree with you regarding the GTO compared to the Grand Prix. monsoon sound system. The G6 and the Solstice also have excellent sound in them. 

I find it very odd that my most expensive Pontiac has the worst sound system.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Wife drives a G6 and I can tell you myself the monsoon stereo in that car is better than my Blaupunkt for sure. Speaker config is about the only thing I like better in the goat.

Now you tell me, what kind of piece of s*** stereo won't let you custom EQ it? Six factory presets that all sound like crap is way lame. "Classical" is the one I leave it on only because it's the closest to what I would tune in IF I ONLY COULD. And check this - at least the stereo in the G6 reads the track titles and statiuon info for the display. After much fiddling with my Blau*punk*t when I first got the goat, I was in dis-belief that the monsoon had more features.

Don't get me wrong, love my goat, but I hope GM is listening when and if they come out with next gen.

Dealernut is spot on about the Bose in the GMC's though. I drove a brand new Sierra last week while my baby was in the shop and it sounded _nice_.


----------



## tiga87 (Jan 24, 2006)

You can custom EQ the stereo, if you can call it that with your own bass and treble settings.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

Once I have one, with the size of the opening for it, I plan to put a navigation/stereo unit in it. Got spoiled with the laptop tapped into the OnStar on my GTP that I gotta have navigation, lol...


----------

